# Betta Stories!



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I saw another thread similiar to this so i apologize if I am copying. Anyway, I would love to hear everyones' stories on how they got their betta fish! They can be from the fish's view or yours! Here is one of mine. 

Picasso-

I squirmed in my cup. the betta next to me was flaring something awful. I did my very best to try to be invisible but that is not my strong suit... So there I was for weeks, trying to convince myself this cup was not so bad. At least I received food and I had not become very sick like many others. Some human kept coming back over and over. They talked very nice to me and talked to me in a high,soothing voice. I considered it her special voice, just for me! Eventually she brought me home. I wonder what took so long? I admit I was on the shy side at first... but now I think I rather like my owner. If nothing else, it sure beats that small, cramped cup.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

hmm... let me try one of my betta when I got him


There were so many bettas around me in the bottom of the cramped bottom shelf of the cart I was in. I was in the middle of the back, where nobody could see me. Suddenly, I heard voices outside of the cart. All the dragon scale bettas around me and I also perked up. A hand reached down and picked up the dragon scale betta fish next to me. It was put back down and I was picked up, and put down again... This continued for about 5 min. Finally, the human girl picked me up again and didn't put me down. After she got a small can of betta fish flakes, we moved to a moving black belt... and I rode it! What an experience! I had a ride in her moving machine with wheels. When we got to her home, she left me until later that night. The next day, I was put in a bigger tank... with a girly background! Belch! She must have had girl bettas before. Now I have been with her for about 2 weeks. What a fun 2 weeks they have been!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Aww I love that story!


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

My fish was a complete surprise. I'm a mom (I'm 28) and my daughter's (she's 3) grandfather (my dad) just randomly showed up to my house one day with a betta fish for her in this little filtered one gallon minibow. And the most horrendously ugly rainbow colored substrate! And little statues of Nemo and Dori. I put the fish in the tank and he was an ugly little sickly thing. He looked miserable quite honestly. My daughter wanted to name him Princess and it took two days to convince her that it was a boy. Finally when that happened, she gave him the only boy name she knew - Eugene from Tangled (haha, not even his cool alias)! So Eugene it was. I noticed after about two weeks that Eugene was always just moping around and his fins had holes in them. He also lost scales on his head and had a white spot. I realized after some research that this guy had fin rot. I had always been a cat and dog person and had never cared for a fish before. So I got him some meds and some aquarium salt and he looked so happy the next day! And much better! The holes were already healing! I decided after that to get him a little tank mate, and we got a gold Mystery snail that Briar Rose (my daughter) proceeded to name Hiccup from How to Train your Pet Dragon. Since then, I've been obsessed with the fish! I can see that he actually likes me, recognizes me, comes to be fed in the same spot every day and responds to the tapping I do on his tank for feeding time. He flares at people he doesn't know sometimes, but not me. He's just like a dog! So I'm eagerly awaiting his new tank in the mail (my baby is getting an upgrade!) and now he may have a sibling in the house because my cousin just offered me her fish and set up. I've yet to see either fish or tank, but I don't care! I just want another! I'm already scheming a new big tank for the living room! All my husband and I do is talk to the fish and try to photograph it! LOL I think we've caught the Betta bug.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

wow. what a story.


----------



## RockyTheBetta26 (Jun 24, 2013)

I know it's been a little while since te last post but I really felt like posting a story from my Jasper's point of view...here goes!!! 

Being a betta is tougher than the average creature imagines. Life for us is basically a giant beauty pageant. And in the end, beauty is all that matters, not our health or well being. I was one of the lucky few. Being a halfmoon gave me a natural advantage, and that added to my rich, shimmering turquoise coloring landed me a position on the top rack with the other "desirables". I knew this could save me from the horrendous "death by cup" as we call it, but who knew what my permanent home would be like? I waited anxiously for days, sizing up each person that passed by. Then one day, I saw her. Instead of going straight for us "pretty boys" she looked through every single cup, passing her finger over it as if all that mattered was that we had personality. She would be the kind to give me a good home! I stared intently at her trying to get her attention. She looked up at me and smiled. I wiggled all over to show her I liked her and wanted to go home with her. She picked me up and didnt put me down like the others!!! Before I knew it we were in her large thing with wheels headed for my new home! She put me in a big tank with lots of room to swim around and play and even my very own castle and some nice soft plants I love to lay on. There's also an impressive assortment of colorful pebbles I enjoy staring at for extended periods of time! I am so happy in my new home, and so thankful because I know what my life could potentially have been like. Well, I've gotta go now. All those pebbles arent going to stare at themselves. Bye!!! THE END(;

Sorry it was so long I got carried away...lol


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha, that was so cute.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

i love your story rockythebetta26


----------



## RockyTheBetta26 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------

